# My haunt pics



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Got a new house- so it was harder to do my haunt...
Halloween 2007 pictures by halloweengoddessrn - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid144.photobucket.com/albums/r185/halloweengoddessrn/Halloween%202007/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@r185/halloweengoddessrn/Halloween%202007/100_1425


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice job! I'm kinda partial to that lit up tree and waiting for mr Right lol.. I need to get me a skelipooch! Thanks for sharing those with us..


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I like the use of the feather boas to decorate the mantle. Looks really nice.


----------

